# KDE 3.5.10 + Abhängigkeiten komplett entfernen? [atm solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich will bei meinem alten Gentoo ein upgrade auf KDE 4.2 machen und alle den "alten Müll"  __sauber__ entfernen.

Wie entfern ich am einfachsten alle kde 3.5.10 Packte inkl Abhängigkeiten wie z.B. k3b, gewnview, qt3 usw usf.

emerge -C @kde-3.5 bringts irgendwie ned.

----------

## schachti

Das kommt darauf an, wie Du sie installiert hast.   :Exclamation: 

Wenn Du nur kde-meta installiert hast ist es ganz einfach: emerge -C kde-meta und anschliessend emerge --depclean.

Wenn Du sehr viele Pakete manuell installiert hast: geh Dein world-File durch, lösche dort alles nicht gewollten Pakete und führe anschliessend emerge --depclean aus.

----------

## 69719

Alles was du aus der Datei /var/lib/portage/world nicht haben willst mittels unmerge entfernen und dann depclean.

----------

## schachti

Was spricht dagegen, die entsprechenden Zeilen direkt in der Datei zu löschen?

----------

## 69719

Nix. Wenn du du Zeile entfernst denkt Portage, dass dieses Paket als Abhängigkeit installiert wurde und wird daher mittels --depclean entfernt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Werd ich versuchen.

Danke euch  :Smile: 

----------

